# Today's Special !!!



## sawhorseray (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## tbern (Sep 1, 2022)

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2022)

The kids pictures was great . Lol . Didn't expect that .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 1, 2022)

Garbage trucks today.  Ain't that the truth?!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 1, 2022)

Good ones RAY and thanks for sharing!

Keith


----------



## Hank R (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## crazymoon (Sep 2, 2022)

SHR, I thank you for the laughs !


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 2, 2022)

C...h...wait...C...z...e...k...well, heck.

Great grins.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 3, 2022)

another batch of funnys thanks Ray

showed this one to Mona, she did not find the humor in it at all






David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 3, 2022)

Love the "garbage truck" and the "duck hunter"
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 3, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Love the "garbage truck" and the "duck hunter"
> Gary


Good grief Gary, you nail my favorite every time! You are obviously a sick individual. RAY


----------

